# Alchemistische Forschung Nordends ist nutzlos



## Chalis (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die "Alchemistische Forschung Nordends" ist total nutzlos.

Ich hab 1x probiert um zu sehen was da raus kommt.


und was habe ich bekommen:  "*Elixier der Ogerstärke*" na toll als ob ich das jemals benutzen würde als Priester.

und dazu 7 tage Ablinkzeit für so ein nutzloses Elixier.


----------



## Albra (8. Dezember 2008)

zähne zusammenbeißen durchhalten und immer wieder neu forschen und hoffen dass das glück dir hold ist
ich hab bisher auch nur schmarrn entdeckt tempoerhöhung was meiner druidin ja nun mal null hilft und irgendnen komischen rüstungstrank der 2 min hält..
also hoff ich auf nöchsten sonntag ^^


----------



## nalcarya (9. Dezember 2008)

Oh Man... da steht nicht umsonst *zufällig* dabei. Nur weil du in dem einen spezifischen Fall das Ergebnis nicht persönlich gebrauchen kannst, ist der Skill doch nicht gleich scheiße. Zufall ist eben Zufall und nicht "was brauchbares für den der's erforscht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulli1978 (9. Dezember 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Oh Man... da steht nicht umsonst *zufällig* dabei. Nur weil du in dem einen spezifischen Fall das Ergebnis nicht persönlich gebrauchen kannst, ist der Skill doch nicht gleich scheiße. Zufall ist eben Zufall und nicht "was brauchbares für den der's erforscht"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja da hast du recht aber ich muss mal veto einlegen, wenn man doch ne forschung im nordend macht kommt in vielen fällen graue sachen bei raus was will man damit wielngsoll das skillen den dauern ich hänge bei 430 fest und komm nicht weiter. Dakönnten zumindestens die Forschungen besser sein find es egal ob ich den trank brauch oder nicht (erstmal) mir gehts halt auch um das hochskillen.
Wir haben halt die A-Karte gezogen wir könne kiene rezepte mehr kaufen oder ähnliches so wie das in anderen Berufen der fall ist


----------



## Sch1llman (9. Dezember 2008)

also bitte, alchi skillen ist ja wohl das einfachste, was es so gibt. 430 musst du halt steine transmutieren, da gibt es keinen weg dran vorbei. die mats sind aber billig und die 5 steine bin ich im ah sogar mit gewinn losgeworden. ab 435 hast du dann eh die flasks, womit es wie von alleine geht. braucht man eigentlich für irgendwas einen skill von über 435?


----------



## Kerlomator (9. Dezember 2008)

ich find die forschung klasse
jede woche freut man sich auf ne überraschung

"ja, ist denn schon wieder weihnachten"

völlig egal ob man alles selber gebrauchen kann, kommt schon noch was nützliches bei rum
habt doch einfach spaß am spiel


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Dezember 2008)

Davon mal abgesehen das es recht spannend ist. Aber früher oder später hat man unter "Garantie" alle Rezepte zusammen die es gibt. Das war vor WotLK wohl mit Sicherheit nicht der Fall. 
Oder ist es dir lieber 500x eine bestimmte Instanz zu farmen, bis dann vielleicht das heiss ersehnte Rezept dropt, das dir dann vielleicht doch noch ein anderer wegschnappt?
Und das man bei 430 feststeckt und nicht weiterkommt, verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Insgesamt kann man mit relativ wenig finanziellen Aufwand locker die letzten 20 Punkte machen.


----------



## Smeal (10. Dezember 2008)

skill halt um und skill nen beruf hoch der entwerder teuer oder langweirig ist

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulli1978 (10. Dezember 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> skill halt um und skill nen beruf hoch der entwerder teuer oder langweirig ist
> 
> Mfg Smeal
> 
> ...



Habe jetzt die 430 überwunden habe steine hgemacht. Davon war ja auch keine rede aber zur zeit ist über Forschung nur nutzloses Zeug zu gewinnen. naja nu hab ich mein skill mit 450 fastz voll was wil man mehr


----------



## Tundohr (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin zufrieden mit Alchimie, die Fläschchen / Elixiere halten doppelt so lang an, der Beruf ist relativ leicht hochzuskillen und ich persönlich brauche sowieso nicht mehr als die standard Rezepte. Für "Rezepte-Sammler" ist Alchimie aber wohl momentan definitiv der falsche Beruf.


----------



## Forticia (11. Dezember 2008)

ulli1978 schrieb:


> ja da hast du recht aber ich muss mal veto einlegen, wenn man doch ne forschung im nordend macht kommt in vielen fällen graue sachen bei raus was will man damit wielngsoll das skillen den dauern ich hänge bei 430 fest und komm nicht weiter. Dakönnten zumindestens die Forschungen besser sein find es egal ob ich den trank brauch oder nicht (erstmal) mir gehts halt auch um das hochskillen.
> Wir haben halt die A-Karte gezogen wir könne kiene rezepte mehr kaufen oder ähnliches so wie das in anderen Berufen der fall ist




Was soll dann der Inschriftenkundler sagen ?
Bei ihm kommen zu 98% graue Inschriften Heraus .

Es stimmt allerdings nicht das du als Alchi große Probleme hast 450 zu erreichen eher im Gegenteil :O)


----------



## ulli1978 (12. Dezember 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> Was soll dann der Inschriftenkundler sagen ?
> Bei ihm kommen zu 98% graue Inschriften Heraus .
> 
> Es stimmt allerdings nicht das du als Alchi große Probleme hast 450 zu erreichen eher im Gegenteil :O)



Das hab ich zwar behauptet aber bin nicht auf den trichter gekommen das man die stein transen muss und somit ahb ich 500g ausgegeben und war auf 435 und dann fleissig weiter. wil mich ja so nicht beschweren nur schade das meine rezepte mehr so bekommt. 
Das gleich betr. natürlich die inschriftkundler die es genauso schwer haben das ist einfach nur ätzend


----------



## Eylo (12. Dezember 2008)

Also vor 4 Tagen das erste mal Forschung Nordends benutzt und es ist "Elixier des mächtigen Magierblutes" rausgekommen - Also nur nutzlos stimmt net, ist wohl einfach Glück...

Und wie Kerlomator schrieb ist's doch auch immer wieder spannend zu sehen was rauskommt !


----------



## Kujon (12. Dezember 2008)

die tränke und elixiere die man dadurch lernt sind sehr gut, zudem kommen jedesmal noch elixiere oder fläschchen raus.

zum skillen:

ab 430 bis 435 mit den neuen metasteinen skillen, danach nur noch mit flasks bis 450. problemlos und grad die mats für das heiler-/casterfläschchen sind ja lächerlich. das schlimmste ist der frostlotus, aber da hatte ich auch mehr als genug zum skillen.


----------



## StepBack (13. Dezember 2008)

Also das die Forschung nichts bringt halt ich für ein Gerücht.

http://img-up.net/?up=WoWScrnShoi8xPnT.jpg
http://img-up.net/?up=WoWScrnShowDBE46cs.jpg


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Dezember 2008)

Naja ein Elixier das + 800 Rüstung hat, kann man nicht gerade als großen Erfolg werten. Wer nutzt sowas schon. Ein Tank bestimmt nicht. ^^


----------



## StepBack (13. Dezember 2008)

Oben wurde geschrieben, dass lediglich Tränke rauskommen und es nutzlos ist. Ich habe in 3 Versuchen 3 neue Rezepte erlernt.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Dezember 2008)

Also es kommen nicht nur "Tränke" dabei raus, das kann ich bestätigen.^^ Und du lernst immer mit jeden Versuch ein neues Rezept. Wahrscheinlich solange wie Blizzard Rezepte in WoW eingebaut hat. Nur was bisher dabei rausgekommen ist, kann man wie gesagt, als nicht gerade sehr nützlich ansehen.


----------



## StepBack (14. Dezember 2008)

Habe heute ein Elixier gelernt, welches 45+ Trefferwertung buffed.


----------



## toryz (18. Dezember 2008)

Musst sie ja auch nicht immer für dich selbst benutzen können, hab letzte Woche den aktuellen Verjüngnungstrank erlernt dadurch, geht Super im AH weg weil den wohl noch nicht so viele haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whitemagier (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig beobachtet habe, aber kann das sein das seit neuem "Alchemiforschung des Nordens" und "Titanbarren transmutieren" auf dem gleichen cd liegen? Weil hab gestern geschaut und momentan hab ich auf beide den selben cd. Hab auch eine aus Gilde gefragt ihr geht es genauso.

Wäre nett wenn da einer was weiß, da ich für unseren Schmied auch das nutze.


EDIT: Hab wohl rausgefunden das es zufall war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Safirith (22. Dezember 2008)

mal ne frage: habe die forschung erst einmal genutzt, kommen da noch andere pflanzen zum verwenden vor oder immer die gleichen? weil goldklee und tigerlilie farm ich garnicht mehr


----------



## Chimpanzee (22. Dezember 2008)

die benötigten blümchen zur forschung ändern sich nicht. das bleibt immer bei x goldklee, x tigerlilie, x Rosen, x schlangenzunge, 4 phiolen


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man das Rezept für die meta gems findet? bzw kaufen kann?


----------



## Chimpanzee (22. Dezember 2008)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man das Rezept für die meta gems findet? bzw kaufen kann?


das gibt es beim lehrer (z.b. in dalaran)! ich hab die neuen rezepte nur in dalaran gelernt, deswegen weiß ich nich ob es die auch noch wo anders gibt.

Ein steichen lernst du mit 425 und das nächste mit 430.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. Dezember 2008)

Chimpanzee schrieb:


> das gibt es beim lehrer (z.b. in dalaran)! ich hab die neuen rezepte nur in dalaran gelernt, deswegen weiß ich nich ob es die auch noch wo anders gibt.
> 
> Ein steichen lernst du mit 425 und das nächste mit 430.



Danke, in Dalaran kann ich erst wieder ab lvl 435 was neues lernen, ich werd mal schaun ob ich was übersehn habe


----------



## Chimpanzee (23. Dezember 2008)

ab 435 gibt es die flasks!!! dann musst du schon beide steinchen herstellen können.


----------



## Marmor (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mit meiner ersten Forschung ebenfalls das Rezept für den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommen.
Und ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt, aber 5 Flaschen gehen für 25g im AH über den Tisch (mit Garantie).
Ich habe nie Konkurrenz im AH.
Es braucht billige Mats.

Klasse zum Gold farmen.

Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## h2opistol (1. Januar 2009)

Konnte bisher erst 1 mal Forschen und habe gleich : Elixier des mächtigen Magierbluts gelernt und das hat sich definitiv gelohnt, da es mit 405 orange ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaXpiN (3. Januar 2009)

Oo, was habt ihr. Ich hab bis jetzt den neuen Verjüngungstrank, das Magierblutelixier und das +Hit elixier. Also ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Shaniya (7. Januar 2009)

ulli1978 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die 430 überwunden habe steine hgemacht. Davon war ja auch keine rede aber zur zeit ist über Forschung nur nutzloses Zeug zu gewinnen. naja nu hab ich mein skill mit 450 fastz voll was wil man mehr



Also ich mach Alchimie nicht nur um skill 450 zu erreichen - ich versuche dann auch soviele Rezepte wie möglich zu bekommen, damit ich auch die Gilde und andere ingame Bekannte versorgen kann! Ich find die Forschung in Ordnung und freu mich über jedes neue Rezept - zumal ich auch mit welchen günstig skillen konnte.

Und Alchimie ist relativ einfach zu skillen - da hast du anscheinend keinen Verzauberer!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rYYn (12. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja ein Elixier das + 800 Rüstung hat, kann man nicht gerade als großen Erfolg werten. Wer nutzt sowas schon. Ein Tank bestimmt nicht. ^^



natürlich verwenden wir tanks es

zb bei flick


----------



## Mayroi (13. Januar 2009)

hab jetzt scho 6 div tränke gelernt den mit mehr krit gestern den mit schutz dann noch tempowertung und waffenkunde...  ja gut und dann proccn halt noch elixiere tränke und flasks draus^^ hab echt glück


----------



## Sch1llman (13. Januar 2009)

Mayroi schrieb:


> hab jetzt scho 6 div tränke gelernt den mit mehr krit gestern den mit schutz dann noch tempowertung und waffenkunde...  ja gut und dann proccn halt noch elixiere tränke und flasks draus^^ hab echt glück



ist normal, würde ich sagen^^
flask kommt zu 80% als nebenprodukt, die aufgezählten elixiere waren bei mir auch schon alle dabei.


----------



## Freud (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo!


Allso, ich finde Alchemie ist der Beruf schlechthin wo man noch Geld verdienen kann. Ich habe einen Schurken, welcher Kräuter und Alchie ist, sowie nen Priester mit Schneiderei und Verz. Das was der Schurke durch Tränke einnimmt, muss der Schneider im AH ausgeben um wenigstens mal einen Skillpunkt zu machen.


----------



## Hairman (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freud,
hast du schonmal einen Jewelcrafter gespielt? Erst dann weißt du was Geld verdienen eigentlich bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber du hast Recht, Kräuter gehen zur Zeit recht gut weg. Auch wenn ichs bevorzuge, Tinte draus zu machen und mir Dunkelmondkarten herstellen lasse, die immer so 1 Woche vorm Jahrmarkt bis Jahrmarktende horrende Preise erzielen.


----------



## Malc0m (20. Januar 2009)

wie ich so lese, bekommt man bei der forschung ja einen trank X den man noch nicht kennt?
nun frag ich mich, sind da nur neue Tränke/elixiere beinhaltet oder auch alte aus BC zb die man nur per Geistesblitz erlernen konnte?
Und was passiert wenn man irgendwann schon alle rezepte besitzt? Weil es kommt ja immer ein neues rezept raus oder hatte jemand schonmal das kein rezept bei rumgekommen ist? War ja bei Geistesblitzen der meinung vieler so, das es "versteckte" Geistesblitze gab die nur net angezeigt wurden, weil man das rezept schon hatte.


----------



## Saint123 (4. Februar 2009)

Was mich verwundert ist , das ich grad die Forschung gemacht habe im Game aber nichts gelernt habe , sondern nur die beiden Elixiere/Fläschchen bekommen habe.
Kann das auch passieren oder heißt das das ich alles kenne bereits ?

wär ja schön doof wenn das nichts mehr bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilcar (4. Februar 2009)

Saint123 schrieb:


> Was mich verwundert ist , das ich grad die Forschung gemacht habe im Game aber nichts gelernt habe , sondern nur die beiden Elixiere/Fläschchen bekommen habe.
> Kann das auch passieren oder heißt das das ich alles kenne bereits ?
> 
> wär ja schön doof wenn das nichts mehr bringt
> ...



Das könnte sein. Ich habe mich auch geärgert, dass ich zwei Wochen lang keinen neuen Transmute gelernt habe... Bis ich nachgesehen hab und herausfand, dass ich bereits alle kann.
Ich denke diesen Punkt erreicht man mit der Forschung auch, insbesondere da ja der CD verkürzt wurde.

Wäre natürlich net von Blizz wenn man dadurch noch die fehlenden die Classic und BC Rezepte lernen könnte...
Bleibt dir wohl nix anderes übrig als den nächsten CD abzuwarten und zu sehen obs ein bug war oder du alles kennst...


----------



## Belsina5 (6. Februar 2009)

heute habe ich das erste mal nix endeckt
sonst aber jedesmal ein neues rezept
oh je hoffe ja nicht das es das schon war
das wär ja sowas von öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Februar 2009)

Naja wieviel soll man denn auch finden? Irgendwann wäre dann alles nun mal doppelt. Logisch das irgendwann Ende ist. Ich denke mal du bist jetzt am Ende angekommen und wirst auch nichts mehr entdecken können. Vielleicht kommen wieder mit dem nächsten Contentpatch ein paar Sachen dazu.


----------



## Decosia (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt die letzten zwei mal auch kein Rezept mehr heraus bekommen, mir fehlen aber laut buffed noch 53 Rezepte.

Der Pool der Rezepte die mi Forschung gelernt werden können ist also ddefinitiv nicht der Gesamtpool der Rezepte im Spiel


----------



## Sch1llman (8. Februar 2009)

Decosia schrieb:


> Der Pool der Rezepte die mi Forschung gelernt werden können ist also ddefinitiv nicht der Gesamtpool der Rezepte im Spiel



aber jene aus wotlk denk ich mal


----------



## Albra (16. Februar 2009)

ich hab jetz ein addon gefunden das mir anzeigt welche rezepte mir genau fehlen und wo man sie herbekommt.. könnte euch auhc weiterhelfen


----------



## Chimpanzee (16. Februar 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> ich hab jetz ein addon gefunden das mir anzeigt welche rezepte mir genau fehlen und wo man sie herbekommt.. könnte euch auhc weiterhelfen


dann immer raus damit! ich habe letztens geforscht aber kein neues rezept gelernt. seit dem wollte ich die vielen mats nicht nochmal verschwenden, da auch nicht die gewünschte flask bei der forschung rauskaum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (17. Februar 2009)

uhups vergessen zu editieren ^^
http://wow.buffed.de/addon/3863/ da isses


----------



## king2mad (19. Februar 2009)

wie komm ich in die optionen von "Ackis Recipe List"?
ein minimap symbol wird mir nicht angezeigt und die "/arl"-befehle führen zu einer fehlermeldung


----------



## Albra (20. Februar 2009)

beruf aufrufen und dann oben rechts steht scan und ein weniterer punkt


----------



## Humfred (21. Februar 2009)

Heute auch beim 1. mal Elexier der Präzision gelernt, 5 davon gehen für 30g übern Tisch, lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (24. Februar 2009)

ich finde 6 gold/stück nicht so viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sobei ich mit dem elixier eh nix anzufangen weiß


----------

